# Motorcycle Recommenation



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My wife is currently riding a Honda CT70 (don't laugh...I've had it for 35 years) and she feels like it is a little to "moped" like for her.

Now, she is a beginner for sure, but we're not really ripping it up right now due to the boys still learning. I'm looking for a nice bike for her. I think a trail/dirt bike is better for her than a traditional "motocross" bike.

She tried riding my sons TTR-90 and she thinks that is just about right, but I'm open to suggestions if you have others in mind. She is 5'2', so we have to keep the bike a bit lower to the ground.

Here is a shot from when we went out last weekend. This is just above Browns Camp in the Tillamook National Forest (about 30 mins from home). If you have broadband and want to see this picture LARGE...click here.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

OK - I sent this in a PM, but just in case anyone else is out there looking for an easy to ride dirt bike for women:

You bet!! Dirtbiking is my passion, now if I could only find a way to make it pay the bills.....

At 5'2 I am going to assume that she has a pretty short inseam (I am 5'6 with a 31'' inseam - I have to have my bikes lowered). While the 90 probably feels pretty comfy to her right now, it is going to feel under powered pretty darn quick. (I know, she is riding a 70!!) At any rate, if it were me, I would be looking at either that TTR 125 small wheel or a CRF 150. Both bikes are 4-stroke, luggable power, so unless she really rods on it, the front end will never come up (I have tried on both - it's pretty hard to force it). The TTR is nice because it is really low, but the gearing is going to be a little higher. THe CRF150 is TRUELY a trail bike - mostly designed for new and/or female riders - it is so easy to ride. My friend Tammy who is about your wifes size rides one and LOVES IT - she can take it up hills (easy hills) in first and second, but get it out on a flat area and get it up into 6th and cruise. Both have happy buttons (no kick starting)

Now, it just so happens that I have friends that are trying to sell a TTR125 and would be more than happy to let her take it for a whirl. Not sure how much they are asking, but if you are interested, I will find out.

Also, there was a CRF150 (04) on Eugene craigslist - looks brand new and the guy said make an offer. I could go check it out for you if you are interested.

Please let me know if you have any other questions! I would love to help her get into a comfortable bike!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Get one of these. ONE SIZE FITS ALL

This thing is SO much fun. I went to the RV show yesterday. The toyhaulers are calling my name. lol


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

FlashG said:


> Get one of these. ONE SIZE FITS ALL


Might be a little tight on some of the trails we ride on - wouldn't want it to get scratched!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh - I always forget about this, but on Thumpertalk (yes, I occaionally frequest another forum) someone took the time to write about the different bikes based on what women might be looking for....anyway, might help!

Thumperette Forum


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Get one of these. ONE SIZE FITS ALL


Might be a little tight on some of the trails we ride on - wouldn't want it to get scratched!
[/quote]

Yea...but if you look real close at the picture, it appears it comes with some guy that inspects the bike. Perhaps we can send him ahead to clear the trail for us.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

My Toupee blew off and I was looking for it under the trike. I need to remember to wear my helmet.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yea...but if you look real close at the picture, it appears it comes with some guy that inspects the bike. Perhaps we can send him ahead to clear the trail for us.


Well, if we have someone willing to blaze the trail then all is good.

(on a side bar, I only noticed the inspector when you pointed him out... looks like he takes his job pretty serious!)


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

FlashG said:


> My Toupee blew off and I was looking for it under the trike. I need to remember to wear my helmet.


I wasn't sure if it blew off before the photo, or at that close distance to the exhaust........


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

That's how it happened if a hair transplants are covered by insurance.

Signed,

EXHAUSTED!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

FlashG said:


> Get one of these. ONE SIZE FITS ALL
> 
> This thing is SO much fun. I went to the RV show yesterday. The toyhaulers are calling my name. lol


that looks awesome. When my wife and I retire, I am threatening her with a goldwing or something like that to tour on. Until then, I'll stick with one of my current bike. Oregon camper, move to the dark side....roadrace.


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 24, 2007)

I completely agree on the CRF 150 or the TTR primarily due to the happy button. I just bought a CRF 100 for my wife and teenage daughters to ride and size wise it is perfect. The kicking is fine but the elec start would be perfect.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

"Honda CT70 " - one of the coolest bikes ever !!! I would love to have one now!

"TTR 125 small wheel or a CRF 150" - completly agree, though I am partial to Yamaha !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SmkSignals said:


> "Honda CT70 " - one of the coolest bikes ever !!! I would love to have one now!


..I have two of them!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Silvrsled said:


>


How in the world do you ever get brave enough to try that??? People think I am nuts for riding some of the dirt areas we ride, but that is just CRAZY!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> "Honda CT70 " - one of the coolest bikes ever !!! I would love to have one now!


..I have two of them!!








[/quote]

We had two of those growing up as well! Lots of fun was had!

Here ya go - this guy has 7 of them for sale: Honda Trail Bikes


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

*Honda* CRF 150 for sure!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

jozway said:


> *Honda* CRF 150 for sure!!


This is not gonna be like the Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge discussion is it???


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> *Honda* CRF 150 for sure!!


This is not gonna be like the Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge discussion is it???








[/quote]

I'm pretty much a HONDA guy. We have 2 CRF 50's, 1 XR250, 2 Honda Bigreds, 1 Honda 400ex, 1 Honda 300ex and a suzuki quad50.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

FlashG said:


> Get one of these. ONE SIZE FITS ALL
> 
> This thing is SO much fun. I went to the RV show yesterday. The toyhaulers are calling my name. lol


Ahhhhhh...The _other_ *"H"* word...LOL *Here's Mine*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> "Honda CT70 " - one of the coolest bikes ever !!! I would love to have one now!


..I have two of them!!








[/quote]

We had two of those growing up as well! Lots of fun was had!

Here ya go - this guy has 7 of them for sale: Honda Trail Bikes
[/quote]

Those are nice, but they are 90's not 70's. My parents have 2 of the 90's...but they need a LOT of work.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> How in the world do you ever get brave enough to try that??? People think I am nuts for riding some of the dirt areas we ride, but that is just CRAZY!!


Now that's the thing, I think you guys who jump bikes 20-30ft in the air are crazy.......but then there is a road track in socal where you will have your knee on the ground doing 150+mph.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Silvrsled said:


> How in the world do you ever get brave enough to try that??? People think I am nuts for riding some of the dirt areas we ride, but that is just CRAZY!!


Now that's the thing, I think you guys who jump bikes 20-30ft in the air are crazy.......but then there is a road track in socal where you will have your knee on the ground doing 150+mph.

[/quote]

Dirt at 30' in the air...street at 150mph around a corner. We all love the thrill we get from our bikes.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dirt at 30' in the air...street at 150mph around a corner. We all love the thrill we get from our bikes.


Amen to that.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

jozway said:


> *Honda* CRF 150 for sure!!


This is not gonna be like the Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge discussion is it???








[/quote]

I'm pretty much a HONDA guy. We have 2 CRF 50's, 1 XR250, 2 Honda Bigreds, 1 Honda 400ex, 1 Honda 300ex and a suzuki quad50.








[/quote]

I have always been a Honda gal too - the new orange bike is my first one that was not a Honda. RIDE RED!!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Silvrsled said:


> but then there is a road track in socal where you will have your knee on the ground doing 150+mph.


Sounds like the last right hander @ Willow Springs.

I LOVE my WR450F. I have rode dirt for the last 20+ years. But I would possibly give my left n** to take a couple laps on a road racer. My racing idol is Wayne Rainey. I loved the battles between him and Schwantz. My favs next in line would be Lawson, Spencer, Mamola, and of course King Kenny. Man, I miss the old days at Laguna Seca with the 500cc's ripping around the track. Ahh , the old days...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

my wife is 5-3 and rides a Kawi KLX 125 L big wheel and loves it... I have made several mods to pick up the power a bit, so it runs pretty nice.. They have a 175 cyclinder kit that I have been eyeballin for that bike..

She loves that bike and has said I aint ever getting rid of it.

Kawasaki is supposed to have a KLX 140 out this year..

But it seems you arent looking for kawi's so this post is prolly useless, uh.

Carey


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

SmkSignals said:


> but then there is a road track in socal where you will have your knee on the ground doing 150+mph.


Sounds like the last right hander @ Willow Springs.

I LOVE my WR450F. I have rode dirt for the last 20+ years. But I would possibly give my left n** to take a couple laps on a road racer. My racing idol is Wayne Rainey. I loved the battles between him and Schwantz. My favs next in line would be Lawson, Spencer, Mamola, and of course King Kenny. Man, I miss the old days at Laguna Seca with the 500cc's ripping around the track. Ahh , the old days...
[/quote]

Ding ding ding.....yes turn 8 @ willow. I'm guessing you will be planted in front of the tv for this weekends Motogp at Indy?


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We have a Honda CRF 150 that our 13 yr old son rides on the trails, and he absolutely loves it!


----------

